# Partition Logic - the free partitioning software



## Ponmayilal (Jun 16, 2008)

Has anybody tried this free partitioning software Partition Logic? Details here . 
Looks quite interesting and it finds a place in PC World's Top 100 - 2008 Edition.
May be those in dire need use it and share their experience.
Lack of time prevents me from experimenting with it 

The one limitation that I can see immediately is that most probably it works with all PATA drives and not all SATA drives.

A discussion on the limitations mentioned in the website is most welcome, since it will benefit the not-so-tech-savvy like me


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 17, 2008)

Ponmayilal said:


> The one limitation that I can see immediately is that most probably it works only with PATA drives and not SATA drives.



What??? 

Nowadays every1 uses SATA hd & who uses PATA??

This is the best shortcoming to avoid this software!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2008)

Forget crap and use Parted Magic.
Parted Magic is the world's best partition software, and it supports tonnes and tonnes of file systems. Even the most vague ones are supported.


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 17, 2008)

Err parted magic? Or partition magic?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2008)

johnjjx said:


> Err parted magic? Or partition magic?


Parted Magic.


----------



## gopz (Jun 17, 2008)

You may also try GParted. Works on SATA drives also.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2008)

gopz said:


> You may also try GParted. Works on SATA drives also.


Parted Magic is actually a special enhanced live version of GParted.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jun 17, 2008)

khansaqib101 said:


> What???
> 
> Nowadays every1 uses SATA hd & who uses PATA??
> 
> This is the best shortcoming to avoid this software!!!


 
The limitations mentioned in the website *partitionlogic.org.uk/about/index.html only says that it does not work "with *some* SATA drives" and even this is being worked upon.(My first post edited to bring out this more clearly and thanks)



MetalheadGautam said:


> Forget crap and use Parted Magic.
> Parted Magic is the world's best partition software, and it supports tonnes and tonnes of file systems. Even the most vague ones are supported


 
Everyone has his/her own favorite software.
Honestly I am not aware of Parted Magic and have been using Partition Magic since 2000 which has served me well atleast this far.However Partition Magic cannot be used with Vista.
I would appreciate if someone tries out the software and gives out his experience rather than trying to thrust his/her personal preferences without even trying and finding out whether it is a devil or an angel.
I am not trying out since I use sata drives in raid mode and I am sure that this will not work with raided drives. But a majority use only the normal configuration without raid. Such people can try even on SATA drives, aware that it does not work with some SATA drives.
I abhor reaching conclusions without a fair trial - a crap or not.
IMO, PC World would not have included it in the top 100 of 2008 without rhyme or reason to the exclusion of Parted Magic if it (PartedMagic) were such an angel w/o any blemish..
So, those interested and in dire need of a free partitioning software, may try out and share their experience..


----------



## Dylle (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks! I know other two free partition tools : Easeus Partition Manager Home and Cute Partition Manager...


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 24, 2008)

I use Gparted


----------

